
Of Men, Women, and Computers:  Data-Driven Gender Modeling for Improved User Interfaces (pdf) - amichail
http://www.icwsm.org/papers/2--Liu-Mihalcea.pdf
======
amichail
"Men and women have unique sensibilities for information, which can be tapped
to create gender-sensitive user interfaces that appeal more specifically to
each sex. Building on previous research in gender psychology and also in user
modeling, we take a data-driven approach to understanding gender preferences
by mining a large corpus of 150,000 weblog entries -- half authored by men,
half by women. This paper reports two kinds of contributions. First, we employ
automatic language processing, semantic analysis, and reflexive ethnography to
articulate gender preferences for several dimensions of gender space will
provide valuable insight to user interface designers -- time, color, size,
socialness, affect, and cravings. Second, we employ statistical gender models
to build GENDERLENS -- a novel intelligent news filtering system that
customizes news based on the gender of its reader. A user evaluation found
that GENDERLENS successfully predicted men and women's preferences for news,
with statistical significance for four out of five news genres tested."

